
The Fukushima accident was preventable - Oatseller
http://rsta.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/373/2053/20140379
======
Oatseller
It's a long read, here's a link to an article that summarizes some of the
study's findings.

[http://news.usc.edu/86362/fukushima-disaster-was-
preventable...](http://news.usc.edu/86362/fukushima-disaster-was-preventable-
new-study-finds/)

